# 

## jaaa

Witam,
Pewien fachowiec ostatnio oceiplał mi kominy, styropianem 3 cm. Styropian położył również na poddaszu na kominie spalinowym i dymowym, teraz mnie martwi jedna rzecz, czy wolno tak robić? Czy w razie "rozszczelnienia komina styropian się nie zapali? proszę o pomoc.

----------


## tomek4

U mnie w promieniu już < 25 cm od kanałów dymnego/spalinowego wykonawca zastępował styropian wełną.

----------


## eniu

> Witam,
> Pewien fachowiec ostatnio oceiplał mi kominy, styropianem 3 cm. Styropian położył również na poddaszu na kominie spalinowym i dymowym, teraz mnie martwi jedna rzecz, czy wolno tak robić? Czy w razie "rozszczelnienia komina styropian się nie zapali? proszę o pomoc.


O ile dopuściłbym obłożenie komina styropianem nad dachem,
pod warunkiem, że jest to dach ceramiczny, o tyle wewnątrz
budynku jest to ryzykowne. Jeśli masz wkład kominowy ,a komin
służy np do gazu , nie ma problemu .Dymowy , odradzam.

----------


## antech

zgadzam się z eniu ..styropian powyżej , poniżej nie

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Pewien fachowiec ostatnio oceiplał mi kominy, styropianem 3 cm. Styropian położył również na poddaszu na kominie spalinowym i dymowym, *teraz* mnie martwi jedna rzecz, czy wolno tak robić?


"Wychodzi" na to, że lepiej pytać PRZED, a nie PO  :sad:

----------


## zibik_eng

> Witam,
> Pewien fachowiec ostatnio oceiplał mi kominy, styropianem 3 cm. Styropian położył również na poddaszu na kominie spalinowym i dymowym, teraz mnie martwi jedna rzecz, czy wolno tak robić? Czy w razie "rozszczelnienia komina styropian się nie zapali? proszę o pomoc.


Prosze przestać o każdym zenku robiącym w budowlance pisać "fachowiec"...
Fachowiec - zna się na sztuce budowlanej i takiej odpierduchy nie zrobi - grozi to spaleniem całego domu w razie rozszczelnienia komina w przestrzeni poddasza.

----------


## Jarek.P

A co jeśli komin dymowy jest w osłonie z pustaków keramzytobetonowych, pomiędzy właściwym kominem a tą osłoną jest izolacja z wełny, a styropian położony na zewnątrz tych pustaków osłonowych jest tylko 15cm wysokości opaską dylatującą go od stropu?

Bo tak mam i choć nie jestem fachowcem od kominów i nie upieram się, że tak jest dobrze, szczerze mówiąc nie widzę problemu.

J.

----------


## zibik_eng

Jak ci się komin rozszczelni to zobaczysz problem w postaci płonącego dachu...

----------


## malachio

> Jak ci się komin rozszczelni to zobaczysz problem w postaci płonącego dachu...


To chyba już wolę żeby mi się dom zjarał niż się zaczadzić, a tak na serio to na komin dymowy jest wełna mineralna.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jak ci się komin rozszczelni to zobaczysz problem w postaci płonącego dachu...


A jak z nieba, z przelatującego jak raz samolotu fortepian spadnie, to zobaczę problem w postaci dziury w dachu - tak, rozumiem, ale proszę, podyskutujmy realnie. 
Jaka jest szansa na to,że rozszczelni się i komin wewnętrzny i osłonowy, akurat w tym krótkim 15cm odcinku, w którym jest styropian? A jeśli  nawet - to jest krótki kawałek styropianu, który nawet jeśliby się wtedy sfajczył, zapewne narobi smrodu, ale do dachu od tego miejsca jest kilkumetrowy, niepalny dystans.
Zresztą, nawet licząc masę palnego tworzywa, jeśli sobie na kominie wbiję gwoździka i powieszę nieduży obrazek w drewnianych ramkach, wyjdzie tego więcej. Też nie powinienem? Bo "jak się komin rozszczelni" to się obrazek zapali, od niego się zajmie... no cośtam się zajmie i tak dalej?

Poza tym wszystkim, myślę, że jeśli rozszczelni mi się wkład komina, to problem zauważę dużo wcześniej, niż ten styropian choćby zacznie być zagrożony. 

J.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> proszę, podyskutujmy realnie.


Niektórym "fachowcom" na tym Forum już się nieco w głowach "rozszczelniło" i (mówiąc językiem imć Onufrego Zagłoby) nieco oleum wyciekło  :roll eyes: . 
Oczywiście komin z cegły niedokładnie zafugowany może się (po kilku LATACH!!) rozszczelnić, ale komin systemowy dopiero po popękaniu wkładu ceramicznego. A to może się zdarzyć dopiero po *pożarze sadzy*, bądź po wielogodzinnym ostrym paleniu, gdy spaliny w okolicy trójnika będą miały temperaturę powyżej 600 st.C i trójnik w końcu popęka, przepali się wełna i popęka również zaprawa łącząca pustaki bądź popękają same pustaki systemowe. Do tego jednak daleka droga (dalsza, niż w jednowarstwowym kominie z cegły - szczególnie starym, z zaprawą wapienno-piaskową).
Całe to zresztą niebezpieczeństwo stopienia (a nie spalenia!) styropianu grozi głównie w przypadku kanału dymowego z kominka (podczas palenia drewnem), gdzie występują spaliny wysokotemperaturowe lub wskutek palenia wilgotnym drewnem osadza się dużo sadzy grożącej potem pożarem.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Niektórym "fachowcom" na tym Forum już się nieco w głowach "rozszczelniło" i (mówiąc językiem imć Onufrego Zagłoby) nieco oleum wyciekło . 
> Oczywiście komin z cegły niedokładnie zafugowany może się (po kilku LATACH!!) rozszczelnić, ale komin systemowy dopiero po popękaniu wkładu ceramicznego. A to może się zdarzyć dopiero po *pożarze sadzy*, bądź po wielogodzinnym ostrym paleniu, gdy spaliny w okolicy trójnika będą miały temperaturę powyżej 600 st.C i trójnik w końcu popęka, przepali się wełna i popęka również zaprawa łącząca pustaki bądź popękają same pustaki systemowe. Do tego jednak daleka droga (dalsza, niż w jednowarstwowym kominie z cegły - szczególnie starym, z zaprawą wapienno-piaskową).
> Całe to zresztą niebezpieczeństwo stopienia (a nie spalenia!) styropianu grozi głównie w przypadku kanału dymowego z kominka (podczas palenia drewnem), gdzie występują spaliny wysokotemperaturowe lub wskutek palenia wilgotnym drewnem osadza się dużo sadzy grożącej potem pożarem.


I po tym bardzo długim wywodzie w międzyczasie ubliżając mojej osobie = doszedłeś do tego samego wniosku...







> A jak z nieba, z przelatującego jak raz samolotu fortepian spadnie, to zobaczę problem w postaci dziury w dachu - tak, rozumiem, ale proszę, podyskutujmy realnie....
> ...
> Bo tak mam i choć nie jestem fachowcem od kominów i nie upieram się, że tak jest dobrze, szczerze mówiąc nie widzę problemu.


Dyskusja realna z przysłowiowym "koniem" nie ma sensu. Jest Pan przekonany o poprawnym wykonaniu swojego komina i żadne realne argumenty, które już tu padły do Pana nie trafiają. Tak więc niech tak zostanie - ma Pan świetnie wykonany komin i zanim coś się stanie na pewno Pan "zauważy"...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Dyskusja realna z przysłowiowym "koniem" nie ma sensu.


Znaczy ja ten koń jestem? A dziękuję bardzo...




> Jest Pan przekonany o poprawnym wykonaniu swojego komina i żadne realne argumenty, które już tu padły do Pana nie trafiają. Tak więc niech tak zostanie - ma Pan świetnie wykonany komin i zanim coś się stanie na pewno Pan "zauważy"...


Nie, nie jestem przekonany. Wydaje mi się, że jest ok, ale jestem otwarty na argumenty. Tylko... nie widzę ich jakoś. To: "Jak ci się komin rozszczelni to zobaczysz problem w postaci płonącego dachu..." to nie jest argument, tylko gdybanie, jego realność też wydaje mi się wątpliwa z powodów, o których pisałem, nie chcę się powtarzać.
Tak więc, z końskim uporem powtórzę: proszę o konkrety.

J.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Nie, nie jestem przekonany. Wydaje mi się, że jest ok, ale jestem otwarty na argumenty. Tylko... nie widzę ich jakoś.


Jest Pan może i "otwarty" ale jakoś nie przyjmuje ich do świadomości... nie mam zamiaru przekonywać do rzeczy które są jasne. W budownictwie są tylko 2 możliwości:

- dobrze wykonana robota
- spi....na robota (wynikająca w 99% z braku podstawowej wiedzy technicznej z budownictwa)




> To: "Jak ci się komin rozszczelni to zobaczysz problem w postaci płonącego dachu..." to nie jest argument, tylko gdybanie, jego realność też wydaje mi się wątpliwa z powodów, o których pisałem, nie chcę się powtarzać. Tak więc, z końskim uporem powtórzę: proszę o konkrety.


Chce Pan konkretów? Niech sobie Pan porozmawia z kominiarzami lub poszuka filmików na youtube z płonących domów...

ps. pozwoliłem sobie obejrzeć nieco Pański dzienniczek budowy i ... aż mi dech zaparło od fuszerek które są uwiecznione na zdjęciach. Kto tam pracował ? Praktykanci uczący się dopiero zawodu??? 
Podjazd utwardzony gruzem ceramicznym!!! ... rury c.o. prowadzone po skosie!!!, brak wymianów !!! etc etc... długo by wymieniać - ważne że Pan jest zadowolony i przekonany o poprawnym wykonaniu.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jest Pan może i "otwarty" ale jakoś nie przyjmuje ich do świadomości...



Jestem gotów przyjąć do wiadomości fakty. Ale na litość boską, prosze mi je pokazać!




> Chce Pan konkretów? Niech sobie Pan porozmawia z kominiarzami lub poszuka filmików na youtube z płonących domów...


Czyli znów wracamy do fortepianu spadającego z jak raz przelatującego samolotu...
Moje fakty podawałem: komin w obudowie osłonowej, styropianu odrobinka na zewnątrz tego wszystkiego, w jednym miejscu, odległym o dobrych 5 metrów od dachu. Proszę o konkrety: jak może się to zapalić w bezpośrednim procesie.




> Podjazd utwardzony cegłami...


Moja osobista fuszerka, której jestem świadom. Podjazd nie będzie miał wylewki, a z tą stłuczką nie miałem co zrobic, użyłem jej do utwardzenia piachu. Na to pójdą płyty eko bądź co najwyżej wąski pasek kostki, jeśli nawet ceramika zacznie się w tym piachu lasować, mam nadzieję, że nie będzie to problemem. Jeśli będzie - poprawię.




> rury c.o. prowadzone po skosie!!!


Ale o co  chodzi? Które rury, gdzie konkretnie? Bo kojarzę jedynie dwa krótkie, półmetrowe odcinki, które wyszły z przesuwania grzejnika i zmiany koncepcji jego zasilania - pierwotne rury były już w ścianie, trzeba je było jakoś w nowe miejsce przesunąć - jeśli to o to chodzi, to proszę mi powiedzieć, na cholerę miałem pół ściany rozwalać, żeby to zrobić ortogonalnie? Czemu by to miało służyć?




> brak wymianów


Są wymiany.




> etc etc... długo by wymieniać



Ależ proszę wymieniać. Po to m.in ten dziennik jest, tylko proponuję na priv, bo ten wątek jest na inny temat.
Jeśli przy okazji pokaże Pan swoją robotę, żebym mógł się zrerwanżować - będę wdzięczny.

J.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> I po tym bardzo długim wywodzie w międzyczasie ubliżając mojej osobie = doszedłeś do tego samego wniosku...


Napisałem tylko o skrajnie *NIEPRAWIDŁOWEJ* eksploatacji komina, która *MOŻE* być przyczyną pożaru  (ale *NIE MUSI*). Chyba więc to nie ten sam wniosek, bo u ciebie *każdy* komin pokryty styropianem *musi* się zapalić

----------


## stefmat

Czytając temat - mam wrażenie , że istnieją 2 rodzaje przepisów BHP czy też p.pożarowych. Na budowach państwowych styropian na kominie dymnym jest zabroniony. W razie pożaru on się topi, choć się nie pali. Jest trudniejszy do ugaszenia, że o późniejszym zapachu w całym domu nie wspomnę. Natomiast na prywatnej budowie, takie przepisy już nie obowiązują (chyba?!) Ja w swoim domu takiego ryzyka bym nie podejmował.Na poddaszu mam docieplony strop 15cm styropianem, a dach 2-warstwowo wełną mineralną (20cm). Temperatura poddasza (nieużytkowe) w zimie nie spada raczej poniżej 10.0 C. Komin typowy Schiedla jest docieplony płytą mineralną (ekstra), ale tylko powyżej ceramiki. Ewentualna dodatkowa izolacja w poziomie poddasza jest moim zdaniem błędem. Bo ciągu to za bardzo nie poprawi, ale jej brak daje nam darmowe dogrzewanie  poddasza. Głownym zródłem ciepła w domu jest kominek wraz z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza. Przepraszam za szczerość! Ciepło pozdrawiam.

----------


## eniu

Jak się troszkę po demonizuje, postraszy, pokrzyczy , to wiarygodność na forum
wzrasta ... do czasu , aż ktoś to zrobi lepiej , dosadniej lub głośniej. :big grin: 

Zakładając ,że rozpatrujemy 100 wybudowanych domów ,rzeczywiście 
jeden jest zrobiony dobrze , drugi spi...ny. Pomiędzy tymi dwoma jest
jeszcze 98 domów ,w których robota jest zrobiona na poziomie
zbliżonym bardziej do jednego lub drugiego przykładu...

----------


## zibik_eng

> Napisałem tylko o skrajnie *NIEPRAWIDŁOWEJ* eksploatacji komina, która *MOŻE* być przyczyną pożaru  (ale *NIE MUSI*). Chyba więc to nie ten sam wniosek, bo u ciebie *każdy* komin pokryty styropianem *musi* się zapalić


Czyli jednym słowem napisałeś to samo tyle że z idiotycznym założeniem że jak coś się stanie to na pewno nie "u mnie"... tylko pogratulować...
Każdy komin pokryty styropianem podczas rozszczelnienia musi się zapalić - to są prawa fizyki których na forum muratora nie jesteś w stanie obalić idiotycznymi teoriami....




> Czytając temat - mam wrażenie , że istnieją 2 rodzaje przepisów BHP czy też p.pożarowych. Na budowach państwowych styropian na kominie dymnym jest zabroniony.


W budownictwie prywatnym najwyraźniej obowiązują inne przepisy i normy... a dym z inteligentnego styropianu ma inną temperaturę (o wiele niższą) niż w w budownictwie "państwowym", dzięki czemu kumulując się w niewentylowanej przestrzeni poddasza nieużytkowego nie stworzy żadnego zagrożenia pożarowego dla nieosłoniętych belek konstrukcji dachowej...




> W razie pożaru on się topi, choć się nie pali.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jtUvu9U7VE ponoć się "nie pali..."

Pozdrawiam "wierzących w poprawne wykonanie"

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Czyli jednym słowem napisałeś to samo tyle że z *idiotycznym* założeniem że jak coś się stanie to na pewno nie "u mnie"... tylko pogratulować...
> Każdy komin pokryty styropianem podczas rozszczelnienia musi się zapalić - to są prawa fizyki których na forum muratora nie jesteś w stanie obalić *idiotycznymi* teoriami....


A ja widzę, że nawet ze zrozumieniem tekstu masz kłopoty. Nie odróżniasz komina systemowego i starego komina z cegły. Ten pierwszy przy prawidłowej eksploatacji nie ma prawa się rozszczelnić, a stary komin z cegły - ma (z czasem - nawet przy prawidłowej). Nie oznacza to, że namawiam do docieplania kominów styropianem, bo są bezpieczniejsze materiały. Piszę tylko (i pisze *Jarek.P*), aby rozróżniać kominy i ich zdolność do samoistnego rozszczelnienia.
Tak przy okazji - już nie pierwszy raz stwierdzam, że nie tylko fachowiec z ciebie wątpliwy, ale i przy tym pospolity cham

----------


## zibik_eng

> A ja widzę, że nawet ze zrozumieniem tekstu masz kłopoty. Nie odróżniasz komina systemowego i starego komina z cegły. Ten pierwszy przy prawidłowej eksploatacji nie ma prawa się rozszczelnić, a stary komin z cegły - ma (z czasem - nawet przy prawidłowej). Nie oznacza to, że namawiam do docieplania kominów styropianem, bo są bezpieczniejsze materiały. Piszę tylko (i pisze *Jarek.P*), aby rozróżniać kominy i ich zdolność do samoistnego rozszczelnienia.


Systemowe kominy też się potrafią "rozszczelnić", zakładanie poprawnego użytkowania i że jak coś się stanie to na pewno "nie u mnie" - swiadczy o jednym... BRAKU WYOBRAŹNI i "wiarę" w reklamówki sprzedawców.
Oprócz tego systemowe kominy wymagają większej wiedzy i dokładności przy ich stawianiu... między innymi to wykonanie świadczy o ich niezawodności - przy "zenku" który ociepla styropianem komin dymowy w cześci poddasza niestety w tą jakość wykonania trudno uwierzyć... 





> Tak przy okazji - już nie pierwszy raz stwierdzam, że nie tylko fachowiec z ciebie wątpliwy, ale i przy tym pospolity cham


No tak... jak cos nie jest "po myśli" polskiego inwestora to najlepiej wyzwać od chamów... przepraszam wszystkich za to co napisalem wcześniej - komin jest wykonany poprawnie i nic złego mu się nie stanie... jak się rozszczelni - co ja piszę kominy systemowe się nigdy nie rozsczelniają, nigdy nie pękają wkłady, nigdy nie strzelają spoiny. Jednym słowem są niezniszczalne!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

> Systemowe kominy też się potrafią "rozszczelnić",



Fortepian z nieba też może spaść. 
Kolejny raz proszę: opisz konkretnie, jak, w jaki sposób może się rozszczelnić zewnętrza powłoka systemowego komina w stopniu zagrażającym pożarem. Tak, możesz się wesprzeć jakimś filmikiem z youtuba.




> No tak... jak cos nie jest "po myśli" polskiego inwestora to najlepiej wyzwać od chamów... przepraszam wszystkich za to co napisalem wcześniej - komin jest wykonany poprawnie i nic złego mu się nie stanie... jak się rozszczelni - co ja piszę kominy systemowe się nigdy nie rozsczelniają, nigdy nie pękają wkłady, nigdy nie strzelają spoiny. Jednym słowem są niezniszczalne!!!


A to z kolei piękny przykład "polskiego fachofca" - napleść, napleść, po czym strzelić focha i się "obrazić"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Fortepian z nieba też może spaść. 
> Kolejny raz proszę: opisz konkretnie, jak, w jaki sposób może się rozszczelnić zewnętrza powłoka systemowego komina w stopniu zagrażającym pożarem. Tak, możesz się wesprzeć jakimś filmikiem z youtuba.


A może, może... z rachuneku prawdopodobieństwa żadnego dziwadła nie można wykluczyć nawet i Pańskiego "fortepianu". 
Co do reszty opisać można tylko co z tego jak Pan tego nie zrozumie bo nie jest Pan budowlańcem? A wyłożonych jak kawa na ławę informacji nie przyjmował Pan do wiadomości...

BTW: Znalazł Pan już swoje "istniejące" wymiany nad oknami dachowymi których na zdjęciach zwyczajnie nie ma czy dalej tam wg Pana "są" i są dobrze zrobione? Są już jakieś widoczne objawy zapadnięcia połaci dachowej nad tymi oknami czy czeka Pan na pierwszą zimę aby się o tym przekonać?

----------


## Jarek.P

> A może, może... z rachuneku prawdopodobieństwa żadnego dziwadła nie można wykluczyć nawet i Pańskiego "fortepianu". 
> Co do reszty opisać można tylko co z tego jak Pan tego nie zrozumie bo nie jest Pan budowlańcem? A wyłożonych jak kawa na ławę informacji nie przyjmował Pan do wiadomości...


A gdzie one są wyłożone "jak kawa na ławę", bo kurcze, może ja ślepy ostatnio? Jedyne co kojarzę, to "porady", , że "jak ci się komin rozszczelni, to zobaczysz" i żebym sobie poszukał na youtube filmów, jak się dom pali i tym podobne. Wiem, że się pali. Pytałem o konkrety. I konkretnych odpowiedzi oczekuję.





> BTW: Znalazł Pan już swoje "istniejące" wymiany nad oknami dachowymi których na zdjęciach zwyczajnie nie ma czy dalej tam wg Pana "są" i są dobrze zrobione? Są już jakieś widoczne objawy zapadnięcia połaci dachowej nad tymi oknami czy czeka Pan na pierwszą zimę aby się o tym przekonać?


Są i są dobrze zrobione. Jeśli już zacząłeś (proszę sobie darować tego "Pana"", tu na forum zwracamy się do siebie w drugiej osobie) wertować mój dziennik w poszukiwaniu czegoś, co można by wytknąć celem uniknięcia odpowiedzi na zasadnicze pytanie, rób to proszę uważniej. Wymianów owszem przez pewien, krótki moment nie było. Dlaczego ich nie było i jak bardzo krótki moment to był - wiedziałbyś, gdybyś zadał sobie trud przeczytania choć tekstów pod zdjęciami. Obecnie są, a dach już dwie zimy przeżył i ma się dobrze.

BTW - a co z twoimi robotami? Pochwalisz się jakąś? Tak, żeby tez można było na publicznym forum pooceniać i pokomentować?

J.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> No tak... jak cos nie jest "po myśli" polskiego inwestora to najlepiej wyzwać od chamów...


To nie chodzi, że "nie po myśli", tylko chodzi o *twoje* słowa "idiotyczne", "idiotycznymi" oraz inne uznawane przecież w języku polskim za obraźliwe, które jako zwykły CHAM  piszesz publicznie bez najmniejszych zahamowań.

----------


## eniu

> To nie chodzi, że "nie po myśli", tylko chodzi o *twoje* słowa "idiotyczne", "idiotycznymi" oraz inne uznawane przecież w języku polskim za obraźliwe, które jako zwykły CHAM  piszesz publicznie bez najmniejszych zahamowań.


Ale to przecież takie swojskie , nasze , powszednie. Wyzwać wszystkich
od kretynów , idiotów i jeszcze takich czy owakich , ale jak ktoś to trafnie
nazwie - najlepiej go do sądu  :big grin:

----------


## siwy lodz

i tak oto temat zszedł na bok!!
a jak zaczynałem czytać myślałem ze dowiem się jak ocieplić kominy- a tu wielkie G.......O

Może założycie sobie nowy temat a tu już tylko konkrety 
albo coś specjalnie dla Was znalezione zupełnie przypadkowo Ogólnoforumowa pyskówka (na tematy związane z domem)   :wink: 

Ja muszę określić sie co do grubości ocieplenia kominów ponad dachem, i jako laik myślałem ze dam styro i po kłopocie a tu czytam ze lepiej wełnę hhhmmmm

Jeden komin spalinowy od kominka idzie centralnie w domu więc ocieplić go wełną? jeśli tak to jaka grubość na nieogrzewanym stryszku a jaka grubość nad dachem?? 
Bo w pomieszczeniach ogrzewanych na poziomie parteru czy piętra ocieplać go chyba nie trzeba?

I drugi komin ( tu będzie "wyziew" z pieca na eko-groszek albo z pieca gazowego) idzie na ścianie szczytowej. 
Myślałem ze obłożę go dookoła styro 20cm tak jak cały dom do dachu a nad dachem co też 20cm?

----------


## M K

Kominy są murowane z cegły czy tzw. systemowe?

----------


## siwy lodz

> Kominy są murowane z cegły czy tzw. systemowe?


systemowe

mój kier.bud. mowi ze wystarczy 5cm styro bo systemowy jest juz wewnętrznie ocieplony wełną

----------


## M K

Zgadza się 5 cm spokojnie wystarczy. Tylko nie zawsze dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie użycie do tego styropianu.

----------


## siwy lodz

> Tylko nie zawsze dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie użycie do tego styropianu.


chodzi o temperaturę komina  czy myślisz o czymś innym? 
mnie się też wydawało ze lepiej dać wełne ale z drugiej strony na tej wysokości już wysokich temperatur nie bedzie tym bardziej przy systemowym kominie

dzięki za odp

----------


## M K

Moim zdaniem można do tego celu użyć styropianu, na kominie odprowadzającym spaliny z kotła gazowego. W takim kominie nie będzie pożaru sadzy, bo jej nie będzie. Natomiast komin od kominka, czy na inne paliwo stałe, lepiej nie ocieplać styropianem. Nawet jak to jest kocioł systemowy, typu ceramika+izolacja z wełny+obudowa z pustaka lub cegły. Wiem, że ludzie tak robią ale jest to jakieś ryzyko.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Zastanawiam sie skąd się bierze zapał do ocieplania kominów,
szczególnie systemowych z wełną w środku. Ojciec mawiał,że 
"jak osioł nie ma co robić ,to na lód idzie tańczyć".

Styropian to materiał łatwopalny i obłożenie nim komina 
z cegieł może zaowocować kiedyś szybszą inicjacją ognia.
Inicjacja ta może nastąpić przez szczeliny miedzy cegłami
(fugi) , które wskutek działania wysokiej temperatury, wilgoci,
kwasów itd , powstają , z biegiem lat. Takie szczeliny potrafi
nam zafundować również zdolny murarz w kominie nowym!.
W te szczeliny dostaje się z biegiem czasu sadza i substancje
smoliste, które są doskonałym opałem (sadza to w zasadzie
czysty chemicznie węgiel). Kiedy ta bomba sie "odbezpieczy",
nikt nie wie - styropian czeka cierpliwie. Niewiele pomoże fakt,
że u góry jest w kominie niższa temperatura . Jest , w trakcie
normalnej eksploatacji komina . Podczas pożaru sadzy jest 
od 1000 - 2000 st. C na całej jego długości.

Ja użyłem styropianu do pogrubienia (nie ocieplenia) komina
w jego części ponad dachem, wykonanym z ceramiki.

----------


## martinez44

1. Każdy komin ma oznaczenie zgodnie z normą EN. Ostatnia liczba po znaczku O-nieodporny na pożar sadzy (kominy do gazu) lub G-odporny na pożar sadzy (najczęściej do paliw stałych) to minimalna ODLEGŁOŚĆ KOMINA OD ELEMENTÓW PALNYCH w milimetrach. W przypadku kominów trójwarstowych jest to 50 lub 100. Styropian jest zaklasyfikowany jako materiał palny (chociaż samogasnący). Dlatego ocieplanie kominów trójwarstwowych do paliw stałych JEST ZABRONIONE. Powoduje to również utratę gwarancji. 
Komin trójwarstwowy w przypadku pożaru sadzy potrafi się nagrzać do temp 150C a to wystarczy aby stopić styropian. Ujście komina może się zapalić.

2. Producenci kominów trójwarstwowych zalecają docieplenie komina zewnętrznego. Izolacja z wełny grubości 2-3cm jest za mała w tym przypadku. Chodzi też o zablokowanie przemarzania keramzytu który to materiał nie jest specjalnie trwały i odporny na cykle zamrażania. Doizolowanie komina trójwarstwowego należy robić wełną mineralną.

3. Temperatura wewnątrz komina podczas pożaru sadzy to ok. 1000C. Informacje o 2000C są nieprawdziwe. Dlatego też zgodnie z normami europejskimi badania na pożar sadzy wykonuje się w temp. 1000C.

I to by było na tyle ... jak mawiał klasyk .....

----------


## siwy lodz

dzieki za odp i podpowiedzi  :smile: 

dam 5 cm wełny i bedzie oki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Znam normy jakie obowiązują przy badaniach laboratoryjnych.
Jeszcze lepiej znam od strony praktycznej , co się dzieje w 
kominie. Zapewniam ,ze są pożary sadzy , które wskutek specyficznych
warunków mogących zapanować w kominie , topią cegłę .

Nikt nie musi w to wierzyć, nie zapraszam do polemiki . Podaję
to jako ciekawostkę (a niedowiarkom ku przestrodze) .

----------


## QBELEK

> Ja użyłem styropianu do pogrubienia (nie ocieplenia) .


A co to za róznica bo nie rozumiem?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> A co to za róznica bo nie rozumiem?


A taka ,że styropianu niektórzy używają w celu osiągnięcia
efektu architektonicznego , nie dbając o efekty cieplne.

----------


## QBELEK

Pytanie jak to zrobić zeby nie ocieplić i nie spowodowć zagrożenia o czym wcześniej wspomniałeś ? O efektach wizualnych komina ze styro pisał już eniu.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Pozornie banalna dyskusja o styropianie ,pokazuje z jaką
nonszalancja podchodzimy do pewnych kwestii. Na moim przykładzie
to widać najlepiej. Mimo sporej wiedzy na temat kominów,
"chlapnąłem" sobie styropian , bo mi się tak podobało .
Robotnicy byli natrętni , no to się ich pozbyłem styropianem.

Teraz bym dał wełnę i przy najbliższej okazji to zmienię.
Chociaż z wełną też pewnie wyjdzie szydło z wora za
50 - 60 lat , ale przynajmniej się nie zapali .

----------


## QBELEK

Czyli do komina z keramzytu z wkładem stalowym też należy zastosować wełnę jako element powiększający wizualnie komin? 
Grubość dowolna jako że nie ocieplam?

----------


## M K

Lepiej wełnę skalną.
Dając na zewnątrz izolator jakim jest wełna lub styropian, celem powiększenia wizualnego, przy okazji również ocieplasz.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Czyli do komina z keramzytu z wkładem stalowym też należy zastosować wełnę jako element powiększający wizualnie komin? 
> Grubość dowolna jako że nie ocieplam?


Jak Ci się chude podobają , nic nie musisz.
Lubisz wypasione , musisz podtuczyć  :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

lubię klepsydry ale komin dziwny by wyszedł  :big grin:

----------


## Rafał76

Witam, wtrącę małe pytanko do dyskusji...co radzicie w przypadku komina systemowego w domku letniskowym, czy mozna zastosowac styropian do wykończenia komina na zewnątrz (ponad blachodachówką). W tym domku komin będzie używany sporadycznie do palenia w kominku. Czy tu tez grozi mi z czasem rozszczelnienie, pożar sadzy itp - a to trochę co innego niż w normalnym domu gdzie przez kilka miesięcy codziennie sie pali w piecu....Z moim kominem sprawa wygląda tak że ponad dachem niestety mam płytki klinkierowe przyklejone na CM17  2 lata temu, no i zauważyłem że fugi pękają, a komin ani razu jeszcze nie był używany. Myslałem żeby przykleić do płytek póki nie odpadają styropian 2cm+siatka z klejem+tynk cienkowarstwowy. Domek jeszcze nieskończony a juz muszę remontować....proszę o jakieś rady jak wybrnąc z tego problemu

----------


## Tomek W

Witam,

Ja też wtrące kilka słów.  :smile:  Budując musimy zadbać o bezpieczeństwo pożarowe naszego budynku. W przypadku takich miejsc i elementów jak kominki czy kuchnie, gdzie mamy otwarty ogień warto zastosowac materiał niepalny. Niepalny tzn. posiadający klasę A1. Ta informacje znaleźć można na etykiecie każdego opakowania. Zalecam sprawdzanie tego i to nie tylko w rpzyapdku izolacji kominka czy w kuchni ale przy każdym materiały budowlane.

Istnieją równiez specjalne produkty do izolacji kominków, np. FIREROCK. Wykorzystanie takich produktów daje pewnośc zachowania bezpieczeństwa pożarowego na odpowiednim poziomie.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Witam, wtrącę małe pytanko do dyskusji...co radzicie w przypadku komina systemowego w domku letniskowym, czy mozna zastosowac styropian do wykończenia komina na zewnątrz (ponad blachodachówką). W tym domku komin będzie używany sporadycznie do palenia w kominku. Czy tu tez grozi mi z czasem rozszczelnienie, pożar sadzy itp - a to trochę co innego niż w normalnym domu gdzie przez kilka miesięcy codziennie sie pali w piecu....Z moim kominem sprawa wygląda tak że ponad dachem niestety mam płytki klinkierowe przyklejone na CM17  2 lata temu, no i zauważyłem że fugi pękają, a komin ani razu jeszcze nie był używany. Myslałem żeby przykleić do płytek póki nie odpadają styropian 2cm+siatka z klejem+tynk cienkowarstwowy. Domek jeszcze nieskończony a juz muszę remontować....proszę o jakieś rady jak wybrnąc z tego problemu



Rafał. 

Jesteś w dobraej sytuacji , bo masz wybór . Różnica w zastosowaniu
2-3 cm styropianu czy wełny o takiej samej grubości , jest znikoma.
Szczególnie na tak małej powierzchni. Wełna to materiał niepalny.

Twoje przypuszczenia ,że sporadycznie używany kominek jest
bezpieczniejszy mogą być złudne. Odklejające się płytki bym przedtem 
zdjął (wszystkie).

Rockwool już czeka zwarty i gotowy , by Ci coś zaproponować  :big grin:

----------


## Tomek W

> Rockwool już czeka zwarty i gotowy , by Ci coś zaproponować


A jakże  :big grin:

----------


## maja_kajka

Jeśli chodzi o styropian, to musisz wybrać dobrze, bo to jednak inwestycja na lata. Na rynku jest bardzo wielu producentów, którzy proponują swoje towary, ale niestety, nie zawsze są one dobrej jakości, czasem to, co jest napisane na opakowaniu, nie zgadza się z rzeczywistością. Dlatego wybierając jakiś produkt, chociażby styropian do ocieplenia, najlepiej wybrać sprawdzony, od sprawdzonego producenta, który naprawdę dba o swoich klientów. Dobre styropiany posiadają odpowiednie certyfikaty jakości i rekomendacje, np.  Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej (ITB), jeśli wybierzemy właśnie taki styropian, będziemy mieć pewność, że sprawdzi się on w 100%, a nasze pieniądze nie zostały wyrzucone w błoto.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Tak sobie czyta, na temat dylatacji komina w stropie i widzę, że odradza sie dylatację pustaka keramzytowego z którego powstaje komin w stropie styropianem. Jak zauważyłem na kilku budowach wszędzie się tak robi i nikt nic nie mówi, wszak w pustaku keramzytowym jest jeszcze wkład oddzielony niepalną wełną, a styro jest tylko dylatacją nie mającą styczności z wkładem i w ten sposób nie jest narażony na wysoką temperaturę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lotnik

Trzeba mieć coś nie tak z głową by komin docieplać styropianem.
Co to za oszczedności?
Jak można być takim ......

Oczywiście sąsiadowi komin moze sie zapalić a nawet dom spalić ale Tobie??? hoho za co?

----------


## eniu

> Witam. Tak sobie czyta, na temat dylatacji komina w stropie i widzę, że odradza sie dylatację pustaka keramzytowego z którego powstaje komin w stropie styropianem. Jak zauważyłem na kilku budowach wszędzie się tak robi i nikt nic nie mówi, wszak w pustaku keramzytowym jest jeszcze wkład oddzielony niepalną wełną, a styro jest tylko dylatacją nie mającą styczności z wkładem i w ten sposób nie jest narażony na wysoką temperaturę. 
> Pozdrawiam



To ,ze pewne zachowania , postępowanie itp, stało się powszechne,
nie świadczy , że musi być  prawidłowe...

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Nie piszę, że te zachowania sąprawidłowe, tylko że tak się robi i nic się nie dzieje. Wcześniej podnoszono kwestię dotyczącą pożarów oddylatacji zrobionej w stropie betonowym styropianem. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> Witam. Nie piszę, że te zachowania sąprawidłowe, tylko że tak się robi i nic się nie dzieje. Wcześniej podnoszono kwestię dotyczącą pożarów oddylatacji zrobionej w stropie betonowym styropianem. 
> Pozdrawiam



"Nic się nie dzieje"  -  na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz . Jakie masz
źródło informacji, jakie doświadczenie w tym względzie?  :smile: 

Jeśli to agencja PPP , to daruj sobie wpis...

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Nic się nie dzieje, nic się nie stało związane z pożarem, dylatacja jest i się nie zapaliła. Domy stoją już trochę czasu. Chodzi mi o to, że  nie ma co się przewrażliwaić na wyrost z tym paleniem się dylatacji. Odradzanie dylatacji komina w stropie styropianem jest moim zdaniem na wyrost. Tak się robiło kilkanaście lat temu, widać że ludzie robią tak i teraz. 

Nie wiem co to agencja PPP. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Pewna Pani Powiedziała...   :big grin: 

Nie gniewaj się , za tą dygresję , ale to jest trochę tak właśnie,
że pewne informacje powielamy pocztą pantoflową ,sądząc ,że
robimy dobrze.

Pytanie , skoro komin jest tak newralgicznym miejscem ,dlaczego 
do jego wykończenia nie użyć materiałów niepalnych ? Nic się nie dzieje
do czasu. Póki komin nowy , rzeczywiście nic się nie dzieje. Ale
nie myślmy tylko o własnym końcu nosa, bo dom zostanie jak nas
już nie będzie, i wtedy ten komin nie będzie taki sprawny jak dziś.
Poza tym wykonawstwo i zastosowane technologie , jakie obserwuję
od lat , kwalifikują niektóre kominy do wieku emerytalnego już po
kilku latach eksploatacji. Szczególnie komicznie to wygląda  w przypadku
systemów , na które jest 30 lat gwarancji. Niewłaściwe zastosowanie,
błędy w montażu ,partactwo , powodują ich deprecjację w 1/3 okresu
gwarancyjnego . To już jest czarny humor. Co się dzieje z takimi kominami?
Pękają , rozszczelniaja się, kondensat i sadza wchodzi w szczeliny ,
i okresowo może się zapalić. Raz , drugi , trzeci - nie wiadomo ile
takich "akcji" w kominie może sie odbyć ,i ile ich dany komin wytrzyma.
Odbywa sie to często bez naszej wiedzy , więc opowieści o tym,
że ktoś regularnie czyści , regularnie zagląda , nie robią na mnie
wrażenia. Widziałem co nieco...

Chcesz do tego dokładać materiał palny , twoja sprawa (choć też nie do końca).




Po co zakładać kapoki chcąc pływać łódką? Łódki pływają już tyle czasu.
Nie ma się co przewrażliwić z tymi kapokami. Bez kapoków się kiedyś 
pływało i teraz tez tak się robi.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Miałem zamiar ocieplić kominy ponad dachem warstwą 5cm styropianu. Jednak po przeczytaniu tego wątku dam wełnę.



Jakiś specjalny rodzaj wełny?

----------


## eniu

Dowolną fasadową . Jeśli problemem będzie grubość , kup kominkową 3 cm
grubą i wywal folię aluminiową . W dobrych "geszeftach" z izolacjami ,
mają sztywną wełnę w dowolnych grubościach bez folii.

----------


## nysander

W takim razie jak Panowie proponujecie wykonać ocieplenie komina systemowego z zewnątrz przystawionego do ściany szczytowej od zewnątrz tak aby nie stanowił on w okresie nieużytkowania kominka mostka termicznego. ocieplenie elewacji 20 cm styropianu. czy w tym miejscu zamienić ocieplenie na 10cm wełny elewacyjnej i dopiero 10 cm styropianu celem oddzielenia go od pustaków keramzytobetonowych warstwą niepalną

----------


## eniu

> W takim razie jak Panowie proponujecie wykonać ocieplenie komina systemowego z zewnątrz przystawionego do ściany szczytowej od zewnątrz tak aby nie stanowił on w okresie nieużytkowania kominka mostka termicznego. ocieplenie elewacji 20 cm styropianu. czy w tym miejscu zamienić ocieplenie na 10cm wełny elewacyjnej i dopiero 10 cm styropianu celem oddzielenia go od pustaków keramzytobetonowych warstwą niepalną



Dobre pytanie  :smile: 
Większość "pojechała" styropianem. Zgodnie ze sztuką należałoby
dać w tym miejscu wełnę . Twój pomysł  też wydaje się logiczny ,
ale czy nie lepiej dać samą wełnę?.

----------

